# Kabobs



## land08033 (Jul 13, 2021)

Wasn’t sure where to put this.
Wife asked for kabobs for dinner so I fired up the Treager Timberline.











ran it at 350…. Took about 15-20 min cook time


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks tasty!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks good and great move spreading the meat and veg out. Peppers that are raw in the middle with burnt edges are not good eats!...JJ


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 13, 2021)

Looks great!

Ryan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 14, 2021)

Looking good.


chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good and great move spreading the meat and veg out. Peppers that are raw in the middle with burnt edges are not good eats!...JJ


Lately I've been cooking the meat and vegetables on separate skewers to make sure that I get everything cooked like we like it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2021)

Man, those look really good!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 14, 2021)

Nice variety in those kabobs.  I could go for a couple right now.
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Lately I've been cooking the meat and vegetables on separate skewers to make sure that I get everything cooked like we like it.



I agree and do the same here....JJ


----------

